# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  mdf file in SQL 2012

## tobybyrne

Hello everybody!
Im working with sql database for couple months. Today I have opened it and see pop-up window: The header for file 'xxxx.mdf' is not a valid database file header. The FILE SIZE property is incorrect.

I dont know what to do next, some ideas?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## SpywareDr

http://www.sqlservercentral.com/Foru...097-266-1.aspx

http://www.sqlteam.com/forums/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=61703

----------


## rmiao

How did you open the file? That is db file, should access it via sql tool.

----------

